# Metal vs HipHop



## Magaroth.Thrall (12. Mai 2009)

Habt ihr Euch nicht auch schonmal gefragt, wer gewinnen würde, stiegen Hip-Hopper und Schwarzmetaller in den Ring?

Waffenarsenal:
Der Hip-Hopper setzt üblicherweise eine Schusswaffe ein, wie zum Beispiel eine Pistole, einen Revolver oder ein Maschinengewehr russischer Herkunft. Der Metaler hingegen bleibt true und zieht nur mit Schwertern, Äxten und vielleicht Pfeil und Bogen in den Kampf. Vorteil Hip-Hop: Schusswaffen sind sogenannte Fernkampfwaffen und erreichen damit viel schneller ihr Ziel als Pfeile. Gegenüber den äußerst truen Schwertern und Äxten haben Schusswaffen allerdings den Nachteil einer nicht unendlichen Ammunition.

Trommelwirbel:
Während die HipHop-Musik für Euphorie, Freude und schier unendliche sexuelle Wahnvorstellungen sorgt, macht der Metal aus seinen Hörern sogenannte Berserker. Das heißt, die Aggression der Metal-Konsumenten steigt und sie erhalten einen Schadensbonus von 40%. Allerdings haben Hip-Hop-Lieder den Nachteil, dass sie nur während des Refrains eine Wirkung ausüben, während bei Metalsongs der Berserkerrausch immer da ist und bei Solos eine zusätzlich erhöhte Angriffsgeschwindigkeit von 20% hinzugerechnet werden muss.

Ritterrüstung:
Die XXXL-Baggys und -Jacken der Hip-Hopper sowie kiloweise Gold und Biatchez an Fingern und um den Hals sorgen aufgrund ihres Gewichts, ihrer Anhänglichkeit und ihrer Anti-Aerodynamik für eine 50% langsamere Bewegungs- und eine 25% niedrigere Angriffsgeschwindigkeit. Die einzige Behinderung bei Metalern sind ihre langen Haare, was allerdings nur zu einem leichten Geschwindigkeitsverlust von ungefähr 0,15 km/h führt. Ihre Ledermäntel sind wesentlich aerodynamischer als die FUBU-Jacken und haben zusätzlich einen Neo-Bonus. Dieser einzigartige Bonus ermöglicht den Schwarzmetallern Angriff und Verteidigung in Bullet Time zu beherrschen. Ausgiebige Forschungen in der Wüste Gobi belegen, dass die schwarze Kleidung schneller Wärme aufnimmt, als vergleichbare Hüpfer-Jacken. Diese Tatsache belegt auch den Auftrieb und die dadurch bedingte Steigerung der Geschwindigkeit um 2%.

Auf in den Kampf:
Nach genauesten stochastischen Berechnungen, läuft ein Kampf "Hopper gegen Metaler" mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 1:23 so ab:

Zuerst versuchen die Speed-Metaler, da sie - wie der Name schon sagt - am schnellsten rennen können, um die Hip-Hopper herum zu laufen. Dieses Ablenkungsmanöver gibt den Power-Metalern die Chance zum Angriff. Der erste Schwall Pfeile prasselt auf die Hupfdohlen ein! Sobald die Hip-Hopper ihre Munition aufgebraucht haben und nachladen müssen, sorgen die Black-Metaler für einen Hinterhalt und erstechen sie mit vergifteten Dolchen. Während dieses verheerenden Angriffs ist die Zeit für die True- und Viking-Metaler gekommen, um zuzuschlagen. - Death in Fire von Amon Amarth müsste zu dieser Zeit bei 1:50 Minute liegen.

Die Hopper, die aufgrund der miserablen Geschwindigkeitsverhältnisse immer noch versuchen, ihre Handfeuerwaffen nachzuladen, haben den Kampf praktisch schon verloren. Doch da naht die Rettung: Der Obergangster ruft zum Handgemenge auf. Mit Fäusten und Baseballschlägern treten sie ihren schwarzen Feinden entgegen. Doch auch diese Aktion wird nicht von Erfolg gekrönt sein, denn die Checker haben die Rechnung ohne die Schwerter und Äxte gemacht.

Nach 2:20 Minuten Death in Fire sind viele Gangster tot. Die übrigen verlieren ihren Gruppenbonus und ihre Moral sinkt drastisch. Bei der Bruderschaft aus Metall ist dies jedoch nicht der Fall. An die dunkle Einsamkeit gewöhnt und dennoch stark in Herden, befinden sie sich noch immer in Rage. Die überbliebenen Hopper unternehmen mit letzter Kraft einen Fluchtversuch, sind aber durch ihre Kleidung zu stark behindert und stolpern mit einer Warscheinlichkeit von genau 15%. Die Death-Metaler schlachten jetzt noch alles ab, was übrig ist.

Wer jetzt noch immer nicht glauben mag, dass unsere hüpfenden Freunde die Schlacht auf Tragen verlassen werden, der rechne es doch bitte selbst nach!
Play loud - Raise Hell !!



P.s.: text ist nicht von mir sondern von nem Kollegen^^.


----------



## Spectrales (12. Mai 2009)

lol wie geil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (12. Mai 2009)

*popcorn holt und auf den bevorstehenden kampf von metal vs hiphop im forum wartet, welcher höchstwahrscheinlich zu 70% aus beleidigungen, 20% aus falscher seriösität und zu 10% aus aufrufen von moderatoren und ausenstehenden bestehen wird, die kämpfe auszuhalten*


----------



## Raheema (12. Mai 2009)

lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Rock is geiler als hip-hop ^^


----------



## Carcharoth (12. Mai 2009)

*zückt den banhammer und guckt zu*

Wer will zuerst? :>


----------



## Scrätcher (12. Mai 2009)

Und wo ist jetzt da der Unterschied zu einem ganz normalen Schlachtfeldalltag Horde vs Allianz???

Wir haben auch Trommeln!! Für die Herde!!!


----------



## Raheema (12. Mai 2009)

wir haben kekse für die allianz und warme milch ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Mai 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> *zückt den banhammer und guckt zu*
> 
> Wer will zuerst? :>


:> es könnte interessant werden


----------



## White-Frost (12. Mai 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> *zückt den banhammer und guckt zu*
> 
> Wer will zuerst? :>


Ich will zuuueeeerrrst iiiiccchhh!!! Leichte Schläge auf den  Hinterkopf fördern ja Denkvermögen oder so hmm


----------



## Night falls (12. Mai 2009)

Uralter Text :X
Bin erstaunt, dass hier noch keine Diskussion entbrannt ist... O:


----------



## Kronas (12. Mai 2009)

Night schrieb:


> Uralter Text :X
> Bin erstaunt, dass hier noch keine Diskussion entbrannt ist... O:


jaa mein popcorn ist schon alle! *nachos hol*


----------



## Thront (12. Mai 2009)

joa da gewinnt doch glatt der punk


----------



## Raheema (12. Mai 2009)

na klar soll ich dir vll noch ne coke geben? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (12. Mai 2009)

<---Hopper *ladet die Ak47*

Wer will? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Razyl (12. Mai 2009)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> *zückt den banhammer und guckt zu*
> 
> Wer will zuerst? :>


Hmm wäre eine interessante Erfahrung *g*


----------



## Kronas (12. Mai 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> <---Hopper *ladet die Ak47*
> 
> Wer will?
> 
> ...


er *ladet* die ak47 oh gott!


----------



## Scrätcher (12. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> er *ladet* die ak47 oh gott!



gabs schon Tote? XD

Solange ihm keiner Verrät, dass er sie VOR dem laden entsichern muß ist wohl noch alles gut!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (12. Mai 2009)

Waaagh!Ein Plastikteil ist abgebrochen. =(


----------



## Scrätcher (12. Mai 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Waaagh!Ein Plastikteil ist abgebrochen. =(



Keine Sorge! Den Handschutz brauchste zum ballern nicht!

GO GO GO! Du packst das! Ich glaub fest an dich! XD


----------



## Aeonflu-X (12. Mai 2009)

Ich hol den Buddy!Pass du bloß auf!


----------



## Scrätcher (12. Mai 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Ich hol den Buddy!Pass du bloß auf!



*theatralisch zu boden geht*

OMG! Er hat mich getroffen!!!!! Sagt meinem Hamster er muß heute sein Essen selbst in der Mikrowelle.... he moment mal!! 

Du hast ja noch immer nicht geballert! Und überhaupt! Würdest du mir einen gefallen machen? Du könntest mal die Kimme nach vorne halten......


----------



## Aeonflu-X (12. Mai 2009)

Ja ähm ich kriege die Plastik Kugeln da nicht rein.Moment..


----------



## -RD- (12. Mai 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> *popcorn holt und auf den bevorstehenden kampf von metal vs hiphop im forum wartet, welcher höchstwahrscheinlich zu 70% aus beleidigungen, 20% aus falscher seriösität und zu 10% aus aufrufen von moderatoren und ausenstehenden bestehen wird, die kämpfe auszuhalten*



Hm... ich hätte jetzt eher auf einen 90%igen kritischen Close getippt. ;-)

Zum Thema:

Liest sich ganz witzig, bin aber auch klar bekennender Fan von echter Musik.


----------



## Aeonflu-X (12. Mai 2009)

Was ist denn echte Musik?


----------



## Falathrim (12. Mai 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Was ist denn echte Musik?


TECHNO!!!!111!!!!1111einseinself


----------



## EXclaw (12. Mai 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> TECHNO!!!!111!!!!1111einseinself



Wie wahr.


----------



## Silenzz (12. Mai 2009)

Also ich als eingefleischter Hopper, fand den Post sogar recht witzig war schon cool 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber die baggy-pants sind doch luftigleicht, wir sollten dadurch a.) keinen speed abgezogen bekommen und b.) mehr rüssi durch unser fettes bling-bling bekommen. Anyway nerf METALER


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Mai 2009)

der threat is immer noch offen und keine flames???

verdammt was is mit der community los?

soll nicht heißen ich bin entäuscht nur verwundert :>


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. Mai 2009)

Also das letzte mal als ich einen Hopper in zu tief hängender Baggy laufen gesehen habe war kurz bevor er auf die Nase flog 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## chopi (12. Mai 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> TECHNO!!!!111!!!!1111einseinself


Lol techno kann ja mal garnichts!
Nerf Hopper plz!!


----------



## Soramac (12. Mai 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> TECHNO!!!!111!!!!1111einseinself




Das heißt: TESSCHHNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

und jetzt der Songtext: TESSSCHNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Grüner Schami (12. Mai 2009)

............................................________
....................................,.-‘”...................``~.,
.............................,.-”...................................“-.,
.........................,/...............................................”:,
.....................,?......................................................\,
.................../...........................................................,}
................./......................................................,:`^`..}
.............../...................................................,:”........./
..............?.....__.........................................:`.........../
............./__.(.....“~-,_..............................,:`........../
.........../(_....”~,_........“~,_....................,:`........_/
..........{.._$;_......”=,_.......“-,_.......,.-~-,},.~”;/....}
...........((.....*~_.......”=-._......“;,,./`..../”............../
...,,,___.\`~,......“~.,....................`.....}............../
............(....`=-,,.......`........................(......;_,,-”
............/.`~,......`-...............................\....../\
.............\`~.*-,.....................................|,./.....\,__
,,_..........}.>-._\...................................|..............`=~-,
.....`=~-,_\_......`\,.................................\
...................`=~-,,.\,...............................\
................................`:,,...........................`\..............__
.....................................`=-,...................,%`>--==``
........................................_\..........._,-%.......`\
...................................,<`.._|_,-&``..................


----------



## Thront (12. Mai 2009)




----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (12. Mai 2009)

wo kann ich des runter laden? sau lustiges lied+video xD.


----------



## chopi (12. Mai 2009)

Grüner schrieb:


> *asciigesicht*


...aha? Ich sehe,du magst dat Ding,aber benutz es doch bitte nur da,wo es passt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Magaroth,das Vid kann man doch gleich von Ytube dl,gibt ja etliche Programme und Firefoxaddons für 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (12. Mai 2009)

Ich hoffe wenigstens einige haben die Ironie verstanden
Metal ftw ;D


----------



## Independent (13. Mai 2009)

Ihr seid doch alle krank...


----------



## TheGui (13. Mai 2009)

Ich mache gerade ein Praktikum in einem Jugendheim.

Und ausnahmslos alle sozial gestörten, aggressiven und schlichtweg kognitiv eingeschränkten Kinder und Jugendliche hören Hip-Hop.

Es gibt 7 Jährige die Wörter kennen (sei es gelernt durch die älteren oder die "Musik") da würde euch die Kinnlade runterfallen!

Ich sage nicht Hip-Hop macht asozial und dumm, aber da entsprechende Menschen Hip-Hop bevorzugen muss da irgend ein Zusammenhang bestehen!


----------



## Elchschaedel (13. Mai 2009)

Hm, um das Ganze mal musikalisch auf den Punkt zu bringen:

Metal ist immer höher anzusiedeln als HipHop, weil die Metaller ihre Instrumente selber spielen können, die HipHopper in der Regel nicht.
Zudem wird seit Mitte der Neunziger von den so einfallsreichen HipHoppern eigentlich nur noch geklaut, abschreckendstes Beispiel ist wohl unser netter Junge von nebenan, der Bushido.
Allgemein finde ich HipHop nur in seiner ursprünglichen Form, dem Rap a la NWA, Run DMC, Ice-T etc. aus den 80ern geil, die Leute waren damals noch innovativ und haben ihr Lebensgefühl vertont.
Selbiges gilt allerdings auch für den Metal, sei es nun Black- oder Death, wirklich gut und innovativ sind/waren nur die Bands, die von anfang an dabei waren und diese Genres kreiiert haben, so wie Emperor, Satyricon oder auch Burzum (Geschmackssache, sein Pioniergeist ist aber unumstritten) auf der Black-Seite, Death, Morbid Angel und Cannibal Corpse auf der Death-Seite.
So oder so sind fast alle "neuen" Bands in diesen Musikrichtungen nur noch Abklatsche der Originale, weil das Lebensgefühl & der Zeitgeist, aus dem die jungen Leute damals solch extreme Musik erschaffen haben, heutzutage einfach nicht mehr vorhanden ist. Diese Musik konnte eben nur zu dieser Zeit entstehen. 

Und genau aus diesem Grund würde ein Kampf HipHopper gegen Metaller unentschieden ausgehen - beim Ansturm aufeinander würden beide Gruppen völlig aus der Puste bereits vorher aufgeben... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Irn-Bru (13. Mai 2009)

hmm 

HipHoper

Metaller

Techno gestörter

kann mich nicht entscheiden


----------



## Camô (13. Mai 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Ich mache gerade ein Praktikum in einem Jugendheim.
> 
> Und ausnahmslos alle sozial gestörten, aggressiven und schlichtweg kognitiv eingeschränkten Kinder und Jugendliche hören Hip-Hop.
> 
> ...



Ganz einfach: HipHop ist populärer als Metal, Hardrock etc. 
HipHop ist häufig in den Charts und vermittelt den kleinen Rangstas ein Idealbild eines Pimps (50 Cent ist das beste, weil lächerlichste Beispiel). Er hat Geld, Muskeln und Autos. Zudem umgibt er sich mit schönen Frauen, die er augenscheinlich jeden Tag beglückt.
Wenn man so will, ist das der Traum eines jeden Mannes, oder? 

Und jetzt überlegt euch mal, welche Leute prinzipiell auf diese Musik abfahren? Ich will nicht verallgemeinern, aber es dürften 99% der Südländer auf diese Musikrichtung stehen - identifizieren können sie sich auch mit dem Umgang des weiblichen Geschlechts. Emanzipiert sind sie dort noch nicht, es gibt aber natürlich Respekt.
So. Diese Südländer fühlen sich immer noch irgendwie fremd in Deutschland, isolieren sich. Die deutschen Jungs von nebenan, vllt aus Angst auf die Fresse zu bekommen, verkommen zu Mitläufern oder etablieren sich in deren Reihen, indem sie den "coolen" Lebensstil ihrer Freunde übernehmen. Auch dort gibt es natürlich Ausnahmen!

Diese HipHop-Mentalität ist relativ simpel, auch was den Ausdruck in Form von Kleidung angeht. Metaller wirken äußerlich schon eher wie Straßenpunks, die öffentliche Plätze "besetzen". Meist längere Haare, dunkle Kleidung und Shirts mit ihren favorisierten Bands. Die meisten "normalen" Bürger drehen sich eher bei diesen Leuten um, als bei den baggypantstragenden Hoppern. Man fällt im Gesellschaftsbild nicht ganz so aus der Reihe. Und auch hier gibt es Ausnahmen!

Aber wer weiß? Vielleicht wäre diese Entwicklung anders verlaufen, wäre Metall und Hardrock nicht "nur" im Untergrund bekannt. Mal abgesehen von Slipknot kenne ich die von den Metallern aufgezählten Bands überhaupt nicht. 

Untergrund = Minderheit = Außenseiter = uncool. 

Viele Hopper denken bestimmt so. Was die Mehrheit hört/ trägt, kann nicht falsch sein. HipHop hat schon früh Zugang zur Öffentlichkeit gefunden, auch wenn er bei älteren Semestern immer noch verpönt wird.

Hinzu kommen seit einigen Jahren deutsche Rapper, mit denen sich die kleinen Gangster noch besser identifizieren können. Sie verstehen endlich die Texte und Großstädte wie Berlin haben einen enormen Wiedererkennungswert. "Ey krass, Sido rappt übern Kotti."

Hoffe konnte einen kleinen Eindruck vermitteln, was ich bzgl. der Musikwahl und Lebensart denke.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (13. Mai 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> Habt ihr Euch nicht auch schonmal gefragt, wer gewinnen würde, stiegen Hip-Hopper und Schwarzmetaller in den Ring?
> 
> Waffenarsenal:
> Der Hip-Hopper setzt üblicherweise eine Schusswaffe ein, wie zum Beispiel eine Pistole, einen Revolver oder ein Maschinengewehr russischer Herkunft. Der Metaler hingegen bleibt true und zieht nur mit Schwertern, Äxten und vielleicht Pfeil und Bogen in den Kampf. Vorteil Hip-Hop: Schusswaffen sind sogenannte Fernkampfwaffen und erreichen damit viel schneller ihr Ziel als Pfeile. Gegenüber den äußerst truen Schwertern und Äxten haben Schusswaffen allerdings den Nachteil einer nicht unendlichen Ammunition.
> ...


Die Death-Metaler machen sich bereit, jetzt noch alles abzuschlachten, was übrig ist. Doch dann geschieht das Unglaubliche, womit keine der beiden Parteien je gerechnet hatte: Plötzlich erscheinen im Ring:
Die wildecker Herzbuben



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Während Wolfgang die überraschten Metallohopper durch hessische Volksmusiklieder wie "Wahre Liebe" vor Furch erstarren lässt, steigt Wilfried auf die Seile, holt aus und springt mit seinem gesamten Gewicht auf den letzten verbliebenen Rest der Hopper. Plattgewalzt ohne jegliche Überlebenschance haben diese soeben den Kampf verloren. Doch die Metaller haben in ihrem dunklen Leben bereits grössere Schrecken erlebt als Volksmusik und Liebeslieder. Langsam aber sicher kommen sie wieder zu Besinnung und erholen sich von dem Schrecken, der in ihnen ausgelöst worden ist. Sie formieren sich neu, stürmen auf den singenden Wolfgang zu und überwältigen ihn mit gemeinsamen Kräften.
Völlig entsetzt durch das Ableben seines Herzbruders verfällt Wilfried in eine unmenschliche Rage. Er packt sein Akkordeon und schlägt damit völlig unkontrolliert mit der gewaltigen Kraft eines Tornados um sich, wodurch er alle fast alle restlichen Metaller erwischt. Lediglich zwei können ihm durch geschickte Ausweichmanöver entkommen. Einer der beiden Metaller versucht ihn abzulenken, in dem er die Trägheit Wilfrieds ausnutzt und im Kreis vor ihm davon läuft, währenddem sich der andere Metaller von hinten an den Herzbuben anschleicht und ihm auf den Rücken springt. Ein gezielter Nackenstoss mit einer Handaxt erledigt Wilfried, jedoch fällt er beim Sturz auf den vor ihm davon laufenden Metaller. Kurz bevor er auf dem Boden, respektive dem Metaller aufklatscht stösst Wilfried noch einen letzten Schrei des Entsetzens mit dem Wort "Jodeldadeldi" von sich.
Sich seines Sieges sicher posiert der Metaller und lässt sich von der Presse fotografieren - aber bitte ohne Blitzlicht, damit die Fotos dementsprechend düster rüberkommen! Nach verlassen des Stadions traut der Metaller seinen Augen nicht: eine Armee - unzählige Horden - alter Senioren und Seniorinnen stellt sich ihm in den Weg. Gegen diese Übermacht von tausenden und abertausenden von Rentnern hat er keine Chance, denn sie sind auf Blutrache aus, Rache für ihre beiden geliebten Idole, den Herzbuben.


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (13. Mai 2009)

Independent schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch alle krank...



Ja metal ist krank!

KRANK GEIL


----------



## Magaroth.Thrall (13. Mai 2009)

@ davatar coole story hasste da noch dazu gedichtet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (13. Mai 2009)

wo bleiben in der storry eigentlich die Gothic- und Symphonic-metaller?

...genau!

sie haben draussen gewartet um den Hoppern zumindest eine Chance zu geben!

Und da die Horde an Rentnern endlich Arbeit und etwas Spaß in aussicht stellt kommen sie endlcih zum Zuge!

Ja, Gebrüll Blut und Epische Musik! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Briefklammer (13. Mai 2009)

also man merkt wirklich du hörst leiber metall bei einem der hiphop hört kommt das gleiche raus nur das dann die hiphopper gewinnen
ich bleib bei meinem Rap(ja ich meine rap ist etwas anderes als hiphop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## dalai (13. Mai 2009)

Mit ihren Pistolen pumpen die HipHopper Blei in die Metaller^^ 

Kleine Erklärung: Metal = Musik (wenn man so etwas Musik nennen darf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
                       Metall = Stoffe mit folgenden Eigenschaften: 

elektrische Leitfähigkeit, die mit steigender Temperatur abnimmt,
hohe Wärmeleitfähigkeit,
Duktilität (Verformbarkeit) und
metallischen Glanz (Spiegelglanz). (quelle: wikipedia)
Hat nicht gerade grosse Diskussionsgrundlage dieser Thread, bloss eine kleine fiktive witzige geschichte aus der sicht eines Metalers, die dann noch von einem Wildecker Herzbuben-Fan (oder Hasser) ergänzt wurde. 

„Oh mein Gott! Sie haben die Wildecker Herzbuben getötet!“ – „Ihr Schweine!“


----------



## Briefklammer (13. Mai 2009)

ach dalai ich achte hier nicht wirklich auf die rechtschreibung... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Killaface92 (13. Mai 2009)

lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (13. Mai 2009)

Killaface92 schrieb:


> lol
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oh noez, 1Wort-Post!


----------



## Medmius (13. Mai 2009)

Magaroth.Thrall schrieb:


> wo kann ich des runter laden? sau lustiges lied+video xD.


 Youtube-Converter


----------



## Banload (13. Mai 2009)

auch wenn du eher metaller bist (ich hip hop) echt grandios geschrieben ;D


----------



## Banload (13. Mai 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> <---Hopper *ladet die Ak47*
> 
> Wer will?
> 
> ...


ein richtiger hopper vertrödelt seine zeit nicht mit animes (nix gegen animes)


----------



## Banload (13. Mai 2009)

ach ja und in echt sind die metaller immer die leichen (also bei uns)


----------



## DER Lachmann (13. Mai 2009)

hach metal vs hiph-hop mhhh metal trifft hip-hop kritisch mit GEILER MUSIK hiphop versucht mit schlechter und zudem auch dummer musik auszuweichen klappt aber nicht tja...metal trifft hiphop kritisch hiphop stirbt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhokan (13. Mai 2009)

> Slipknot is awesome.LoL
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Live gesehen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

b2t. lustiger text, aber black metaler sind doch bestimmt nich umsonst immer mit maschinengewehrgurten behangen^^


----------



## Zonalar (13. Mai 2009)

Ich frage mich, was ich wohl bin :/ Ich mag die Music von Hip-Hop und Rap. Vorallem dann, wenn sie wirklich tiefgründige Aussagen haben. Aber wenn ich hier so lese, bin ich eher eine Randgruppe...

Zudem lernen echte Hip-Hopper und Rapper auch den Breakdance. Dies sorgt für immense Beweglichkeit! Es ist auch eine Randgruppe, doch damit weichen sie spielend den Äxten und Schwertern aus.

Sowieso gibt es verdammt guten christlichen Metal und Hip-Hop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Kein Scherz!


----------



## TheGui (13. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich, was ich wohl bin :/ Ich mag die Music von Hip-Hop und Rap. Vorallem dann, wenn sie wirklich* tiefgründige Aussagen* haben.


Und ich habe Nessi gesehen!

-----(--)------

Das ist metaphorisch und tiefgründig!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZfyl4gJFyE

mal den Anime iggnorieren, hab das AMV gewählt weil in den Kommentaren nicht über das Lied diskutiert wird.

Was glaubst du von was die Geschichte in dem Lied erzählt?


----------



## Druda (13. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GtwrR_TTh-0 <3


----------



## TheGui (13. Mai 2009)

oh ja die Japanische Sparte hama ausgelassen *auf Finger klopf*

:-) nette Band! Stehe ja auch zimlich auf die asiatische Musik!  ...zu viel Manga/Anime Einfluss auf meine wenigkeit >_>

Was ich noch zimlich geil finde ist dies!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IXd4Dxt1mj0...feature=related 
hammer geil! sowie das meiste was ich von Origa und Yoko Kanno bis jetz gehört habe

Apropos Origa
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bOhI-P6de4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AIbzZPePNKg...feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pYWkkLRBdQo...PL&index=53


----------



## Falathrim (14. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VyYe3Sw1BI
Schalala 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Mai 2009)

Ich bin auf die Idee gekommen, dass viele Menschen ein zu primitives Gehör haben, um die "schönen" Dinge am Metal zu erkennen. Die schnellen Melodien, das rhytmische Schlagzeug in etwa ... schlagt mich dafür, aber ist ja nur ne Theorie.
Hingegen ist HipHop für primitive Ohren gerade zu geschaffen ... ist es doch nur ein stumpfes "Umpf, Umpf". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aero_one (14. Mai 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Hingegen ist HipHop für primitive Ohren gerade zu geschaffen ... ist es doch nur ein stumpfes "Umpf, Umpf".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Welch sinnige Aussage ... was ist denn bitte bei Elektro, Reggae, Techno, Rock etc. ? Da gibts natürlich kein "Umpf, Umpf"  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 

Btt.

Balance stimmt schon von Anfang an nicht ... aber naja, allein das "true Schwerter" hat mir den morgen versüßt.
Naja ... as usual Metal ggn. Hip - Hop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn man wenigistens noch schreiben würde "G8ng5t3r H1p - H0p" (auch bitte exakt so) dann könnte ich das ja alles noch nachvollziehen, das Genre gehört echt in die Tonne ... 

Naja ... whatever, flame on Hip-Hop until you die *gähn* Menschliche Ignoranz ist so toll


----------



## marion9394 (14. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (14. Mai 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Mit ihren Pistolen pumpen die HipHopper Blei in die Metaller^^
> 
> Kleine Erklärung: Metal = Musik (wenn man so etwas Musik nennen darf
> 
> ...


Hihi irgendwie hatte ich ja erwartet, dass sowas kommt. Nun muss ich Dich allerdings korrigieren: Die Musikrichtung heisst eigentlich "Heavy Metal", was soviel bedeutet wie "Schwermetall". Insofern kann man selbstverständlich den Englischen Begriff "Metaler" nehmen oder aber den Deutschen Begriff "Metaller" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und die Geschichte hab ich halt aufgepeppt weil ich sie das erste mal vor...keine Ahnung...5 Jahren oder so schonmal gelesen habe. Also dacht ich mir, wer sie schon kennt hat jetzt ein alternatives Ende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und naja, nein ich bin eher nicht so der Herzbuben-Fan ^^ aber durch ihr beachtliches Gewicht wären sie im Ring doch vermutlich auch ernstzunehmende Gegner.


----------



## Floyder (14. Mai 2009)

Unglaublich, wie sich scheinbar keiner von euch jemals wirklich mit Rap/Hip-Hop befasst hat und dann Aussagen treffen wie "alle Rapper sind gangstaz und f****** ständig nur die Mütter anderer".. natürlich Sinngemäß.
Bushido und Sido als Beispiele für guten Rap zu nehmen ist schlicht und einfach falsch, denn die sind Kommerz und rappen ständig nur über ein Thema (na gut, Sido hat auch einige sehr gute Lieder).
Es gibt sehr wohl auch tiefgründige,sinnvolle Texte, aber dieses Battleding gehört einfach dazu.
Bei Rap-Battles geht es auch garnicht darum, wer sein Gegenüber am härtesten beleidigt, sondern darum, ihn mit Wortwitz, Metaphern und plazierten Kontern bloßzustellen.

Aber das werdet ihr wohl niemals verstehen...
Bei Bedarf kann ich euch auch ein paar sehr schöne Beispiele zeigen.


----------



## Aero_one (14. Mai 2009)

Floyder schrieb:


> ...
> Aber das werdet ihr wohl niemals verstehen...
> Bei Bedarf kann ich euch auch ein paar sehr schöne Beispiele zeigen.



Naja ... sinnlos in einem Forum in dem geschätze 95 % der User Metal hören. Das hier andauernd ggn. "Hip-Hop" geflamt wird ist leider trauriger Standard, wobei viele hier eh nicht wissen was Hip-Hop wirklich ist ... aber naja ist halt im Wortschatz drin und wird benutzt.
*Gähn*

Wieso ist es in dem Thread so ruhig ? Sonst fangen die Beschimpfungen spätestens bei der 4.ten Antwort an ...


----------



## Davatar (14. Mai 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Wieso ist es in dem Thread so ruhig ? Sonst fangen die Beschimpfungen spätestens bei der 4.ten Antwort an ...





Carcharoth schrieb:


> *zückt den banhammer und guckt zu*
> 
> Wer will zuerst? :>


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Ich weiss nicht was Ihr habt. Der Text ist echt gut geschrieben und mit ein Bisschen Humor mehr oder weniger nachvollziehbar. Das spielt doch hierbeit absolut keine Rolle ob man HipHop-Fan oder Metal-Fan oder sonst irgendwas ist.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (14. Mai 2009)

Floyder schrieb:


> Bei Rap-Battles geht es auch garnicht darum, wer sein Gegenüber am härtesten beleidigt, sondern darum, ihn mit Wortwitz, Metaphern und plazierten Kontern bloßzustellen.



Schön umschrieben für:



> wer sein Gegenüber am härtesten beleidigt


----------



## Aero_one (14. Mai 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Edit: Ich weiss nicht was Ihr habt...



Ist der Text ja auch ... nur stehen die Chancen von Anfang an recht schlecht für "den/die Hip-Hopper". Das war das einzige was _ich_ dazu anmerken wollte ...

Das hier wieder Flames etc. enstehen ist halt ein Feature vom Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathstyle (14. Mai 2009)

Ich hab sehr hohe Ansprüche an Musik und ich hör von beiden etwas - wo ist das Problem? ;>


----------



## Zonalar (14. Mai 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgONyYkKdwU...feature=related

Da will mir einer sagen, Hip-Hopper sind nur poser^^
Den Umstand, das hier nichts verschönert oder verschlechtert worden ist,an den Moves, beweisen die wahren Skills dahinter.


----------



## dragon1 (14. Mai 2009)

kein Geniales werk das einen zum lachen bringt, aber nice zum lesen


achja, wenn wir schon bei "diskusion" sind, 
ich hab nichts gegen hiphop, nicht mein fall aber nichts schlimmes, nur diese Aggro berlin-sido-gangster-kiddies sind einfach unertraeglich.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZdxEiY740s0


----------



## Falathrim (14. Mai 2009)

Aero_one schrieb:


> Ist der Text ja auch ... nur stehen die Chancen von Anfang an recht schlecht für "den/die Hip-Hopper". Das war das einzige was _ich_ dazu anmerken wollte ...
> 
> Das hier wieder Flames etc. enstehen ist halt ein Feature vom Forum
> 
> ...


Zeig mir die Flames.
Zeig mir, wo wir auch nur ANNÄHERND so viele Vorurteile zeigen wie du mit deinen 4 Posts hier.
Dann können wir weiter reden.


----------



## Mefisthor (14. Mai 2009)

GÄNSEBLÜMCHEN !!!



lg


----------



## Aero_one (15. Mai 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Zeig mir die Flames.
> Zeig mir, wo wir auch nur ANNÄHERND so viele Vorurteile zeigen wie du mit deinen 4 Posts hier.
> Dann können wir weiter reden.



Das hier keiner wie wild irgendwen beschimpft liegt wohl am recht frühen Post von Carcharoth ...
Wieso denn Vorurteile ... ?
Man kann hier im Forum zig. Threads suchen in denen sehr eindeutige Aussagen zum Thema Hip Hop etc. gemacht wurden, von daher kann man ja wohl schlecht von Vorurteilen sprechen, oder ? 

*Sunshine my little sunshine, you make me happy and even warm* Träller ...

Aloha


----------



## TheGui (15. Mai 2009)

Floyder schrieb:


> Unglaublich, wie sich scheinbar keiner von euch jemals wirklich mit Rap/Hip-Hop befasst hat


haben doch 99% der möchtegern Gangstors auch nie!

sogesehen gehörst du zu der wahren Minderheit.

Was jeder normal denkender mensch verabscheut sind doch eigentlich diese hirnlosen Mittlauftrottel wie...


marion9394 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## koolt (15. Mai 2009)

Ich find Metaler immer wieder lustig.
Die schreiben immer im Internet wie dumm Hip Hop und Rap doch sei, aber in echt bekommen sie ihr Maul nicht auf.
Ich hatte eigentlich nie was gegen Metaler, bis ich irgendwann mal mitbekommen hab das sie sich immer über Hip Hop und Rap lustig machen.
War mir eigentlich auch egal, aber irgendwann hab ich angefangen mich zu fragen: Warum machen die sich drüber lustig? Keine Hobbys? Neid? Oder einfach nur lust drauf eins auf die Fresse zu bekommen? Wir intressieren uns überhaupt nicht für irgendwelche Friedhofs-chiller, die machen sich über uns lustig, halten sich für hochintelligent und dann weinen sie weil sie daraufhin ständig dumm angemacht werden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Habt ihrs echt so nötig euch über Leute lustig zu machen die andere Musik hörn? Einfach kindisch.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (15. Mai 2009)

koolt schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das Bild ist genau so n Fake wie das vom Hip Hop... 

Es gibt Milliarden von Menschen und damit auch Milliarden von Geschmäckern, nur leider haben gewisse Leute von beiden Seiten null Toleranz und wollen den anderen ihren Geschmack aufdrücken....
Zum Thema Hip Hop
Ich persönlich kann mit diesem Aggro Berlin Scheiss echt null anfangen.... Das ist irgendwie so lächerlich... Ich mein Bushido macht einen auf Rapper mit Herz oder son Schrott und jagt dann seine schwangere (schweizer!) Freundin zum Teufel und sagt zum Filmteam "Ja komm her du Arsch ich hau dir in die Fresse kriegst 300 Euro Schmerzensgeld und ich Promo für neues Album", Niveau lässt grüssen. Ich möchte damit mal auf dieses Video verweisen, es geht hier nicht um die Band oder um die Musik, aber überlegt euch die Aussage von dem Typen mal ganz genau und denkt mal nach obs nicht doch stimmt...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNpX4BYfo9U&hl=de
Wennschon Hip Hop dann echte Musik, z.B. Blumentopf....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsgTXKba6wI&hl=de

Ach ja, Carcharoth du erwischt nicht mit dem Bannhammer bin zu flink! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (15. Mai 2009)

koolt schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das Bild ist genau so n Fake wie das vom Hip Hop... 
Und wenn du meinst nur Metal Typen machen irgendwelche Hip Hoper an dann bist du leicht an der Realität vorbei, gz, Raff bitte endlich das beide Seiten keine Engel sind

Es gibt Milliarden von Menschen und damit auch Milliarden von Geschmäckern, nur leider haben gewisse Leute von beiden Seiten null Toleranz und wollen den anderen ihren Geschmack aufdrücken....
Zum Thema Hip Hop
Ich persönlich kann mit diesem Aggro Berlin Scheiss echt null anfangen.... Das ist irgendwie so lächerlich... Ich mein Bushido macht einen auf Rapper mit Herz oder son Schrott und jagt dann seine schwangere (schweizer!) Freundin zum Teufel und sagt zum Filmteam "Ja komm her du Arsch ich hau dir in die Fresse kriegst 300 Euro Schmerzensgeld und ich Promo für neues Album", Niveau lässt grüssen. Ich möchte damit mal auf dieses Video verweisen, es geht hier nicht um die Band oder um die Musik, aber überlegt euch die Aussage von dem Typen mal ganz genau und denkt mal nach obs nicht doch stimmt...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fNpX4BYfo9U&hl=de
Wennschon Hip Hop dann echte Musik, z.B. Blumentopf....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsgTXKba6wI&hl=de
Und weils so schön ist
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFJCvAMLzAE&hl=de
Ach ja, Carcharoth du erwischt nicht mit dem Bannhammer bin zu flink! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Dreckskackscheissspaten Doppelpost Lagg Internet -.-*


----------



## Skatero (15. Mai 2009)

koolt schrieb:


> Ich find Metaler immer wieder lustig.
> Die schreiben immer im Internet wie dumm Hip Hop und Rap doch sei, aber in echt bekommen sie ihr Maul nicht auf.
> Ich hatte eigentlich nie was gegen Metaler, bis ich irgendwann mal mitbekommen hab das sie sich immer über Hip Hop und Rap lustig machen.
> War mir eigentlich auch egal, aber irgendwann hab ich angefangen mich zu fragen: Warum machen die sich drüber lustig? Keine Hobbys? Neid? Oder einfach nur lust drauf eins auf die Fresse zu bekommen? Wir intressieren uns überhaupt nicht für irgendwelche Friedhofs-chiller, die machen sich über uns lustig, halten sich für hochintelligent und dann weinen sie weil sie daraufhin ständig dumm angemacht werden
> ...


Klar es sind ja alle die Metal hören gleich. Oft wird man ja sogar noch von Hoppern angemacht, obwohl man sie noch nie im Leben gesehen hat.
Klar es sind nicht alle so, aber ziemlich viele. 

"Oder einfach nur lust drauf eins auf die Fresse zu bekommen?"
Für mich bist du nur ein typischer Hopper der Bushido und so Zeugs hört.


----------



## dragon1 (15. Mai 2009)

@vorposter: wieso reagierst du so ueber? er hat es eigentlich wahr geschrieben


----------



## Thoor (15. Mai 2009)

Skatero schrieb:


> Klar es sind ja alle die Metal hören gleich. Oft wird man ja sogar noch von Hoppern angemacht, obwohl man sie noch nie im Leben gesehen hat.
> Klar es sind nicht alle so, aber ziemlich viele.
> 
> "Oder einfach nur lust drauf eins auf die Fresse zu bekommen?"
> Für mich bist du nur ein typischer Hopper der Bushido und so Zeugs hört.


Wenn er die musik nur hören würde, würds ja noch gehen... Aber er ist halt einer von der Sorte "Ey chegga komm her alda kannst konkret krass auf die fressä haben!"


----------



## Druda (15. Mai 2009)

bei uns laufen die Hopper auch immer mit diesen Cappies rum, die irgendwo auf dem Kopf schweben, wozu ist das?
damit die Frisur nicht im Arsch geht?
wieso nicht gleich die Cappy weglassen?
wenn hier ein Hopper ist, der das auch so traegt, bitte erklaers mir ^^


----------



## Skatero (15. Mai 2009)

Ich reagiere nicht über. Ich wollte nur mal meine Meinung sagen.

Ich wurde übrigens schon früher als ich noch kein Metal gehört habe, dumm von Hoppern angemacht worden. 
Also machen sie eigentlich  (fast) alle dumm an, die nicht so sind wie sie.

Ab und zu hör ich auch Hip Hop, aber nicht Sachen wie Bushido und so. 

Also Metaler machen sich über Hopper lustig und Hopper werden gleich gewalttätigl. Was ist jetzt besser?
Ich möchte wieder darauf hinweisen, dass nicht alle so sind.


----------



## marion9394 (15. Mai 2009)

Druda schrieb:


> bei uns laufen die Hopper auch immer mit diesen Cappies rum, die irgendwo auf dem Kopf schweben, wozu ist das?
> damit die Frisur nicht im Arsch geht?
> wieso nicht gleich die Cappy weglassen?
> wenn hier ein Hopper ist, der das auch so traegt, bitte erklaers mir ^^



das habe ich mich auch schon immer gefragt - bitte um aufklärung...
ein windhauch und das cappy liegt im dreck? oder ist das mit haarnadeln fixiert? warum ist das gut? wird man dadurch größer?

genauso wie diese komischen sonnenbrillen mit lamellen...

edit: ich meine diese neckischen dingers... kann man damit wirklich ernsthaft rumrennen? also DAS finde ich schon sehr übel...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheGui (15. Mai 2009)

Bei den Cappies denk ich immer... hm jo, viel Luft unter der Mütze!

Somit past es ja, Das tragen der Cappie ist eine Metapher für die mentale Stärke eines Hopperlein!


----------



## Thoor (15. Mai 2009)

Zum Thema Aussehen sag ich mir immer halt immer, ich bin bin ich also lauf ich so rum wie ich will egal obs zur Musik passt oder nicht :> Ich finds bequem und angenehm wenn man T Shirts hat die halt einige Nummern grösser sind, und diie Kappen find ich gar net so scheisse :/ Ich mein WTF ich lauf doch net rum mit 18 Löcher Doc Martens, Glatze und Bomberjacke nur weil ich Onkelz Fan bin cO


----------



## Zorkal (15. Mai 2009)

TheGui schrieb:


> Bei den Cappies denk ich immer... hm jo, viel Luft unter der Mütze!
> 
> Somit past es ja, Das tragen der Cappie ist eine Metapher für die mentale Stärke eines Hopperlein!


Kommt drauf an wie man das Cap trägt. Dieses "Drauflegen" geht aber wirklich garnicht.


----------



## marion9394 (16. Mai 2009)

hm also die übergroßen klamotten find ich ja auch nicht schlimm, im gegenteil - aber gut ich bin auch auch mit der skaterwear-welle aufgewachsen, vondem her - obs nun modern ist oder nicht - meine skaterlatschen trag ich immer noch - emericas ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



an einem mann find ich nix schicker als schöne weite hose und zb ein slipknotshirt oder so ;D

bei der damenmode find ichs im moment genauso schwierig, da momentan ja gerade dieses emo zeug modern ist.... ich renn so eigentlich schon rum seit ich 15 bin... und jetzt ist es voll der trend und man wird ständig mit diesen kiddies unter einen hut gesteckt... 

aber noch mal zu den cappies: ich kenns halt noch so aus der 2ten oder 3ten klasse das man total der depp ist wenn man sein cappie-schirm vorne nicht schön rund biegt - und nun sind die flachen ja modern - da muss ich zwangsläufig immer an sonderschüler denken^^ oder diese tracker-caps, oh je - die hießen bei uns immer assicaps 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haggelo (16. Mai 2009)

aber durch ihre kleidung haben hip-hopper eine zu starke behinderung und stolpern zu 15 % ....



wie geil


----------



## Haggelo (16. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pgONyYkKdwU...feature=related
> 
> Da will mir einer sagen, Hip-Hopper sind nur poser^^
> Den Umstand, das hier nichts verschönert oder verschlechtert worden ist,an den Moves, beweisen die wahren Skills dahinter.



achso , durch die ganzen drehungen haben hip hopper also diese sprachfehler bekommen : eyyy aldä komm mich mal her dann voll krass auf fresse !


----------



## Vanth1 (16. Mai 2009)

Man wer brauch bushido aldääääääääääääää

Jetzt wird auf die goldkette geguckt yeahhhh 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pWxTOr3Zn0w


----------



## Haxxler (16. Mai 2009)

Boa, ist das schlecht.... Ich hab ja schon viel schlechtes gesehen was HipHop angeht aber DAS übertrifft alles.


----------



## Grüne Brille (16. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> edit: ich meine diese neckischen dingers... kann man damit wirklich ernsthaft rumrennen? also DAS finde ich schon sehr übel...
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


nicht wirklich ernsthaft.
aber z.b. auf partys, etc. hab ich mir auch schonma so eine aufgezogen (eine weisse, net in rosa^^), weil ich die lustig find



Haxxler schrieb:


> Boa, ist das schlecht.... Ich hab ja schon viel schlechtes gesehen was HipHop angeht aber DAS übertrifft alles.


haha ich konnte gut darüber lachen... kuck auf die goldkette... xD


----------



## Barnes66 (16. Mai 2009)

Also ich persönlich habe nichts gegen Rapper oder Hopper, ich kann nur die Musik nicht ausstehen, höre fast nur metal, naja
und ich finde jeder sollte hören was ihm gefällt oder nicht?

Es ist doch scheiß egal wer was hört, kann man sich deswegen nicht mögen, ich mein die Musik verträgt sich nicht, aber
was wäre Msuik in dem Fall gegen eine Freundschaft zum Beispiel? Wäre doch scheiße das man vllt einen guten Freund verliert
nur weil sich der Musikgeschmack dtark unterscheidet.

ALso: "Jedem das Seine!"


----------



## Vanth1 (16. Mai 2009)

Grüne schrieb:


> haha ich konnte gut darüber lachen... kuck auf die goldkette... xD


gukc mal big boss von dem an^^




> Also ich persönlich habe nichts gegen Rapper oder Hopper, ich kann nur die Musik nicht ausstehen, höre fast nur metal, naja
> und ich finde jeder sollte hören was ihm gefällt oder nicht?
> 
> Es ist doch scheiß egal wer was hört, kann man sich deswegen nicht mögen, ich mein die Musik verträgt sich nicht, aber
> ...


*hust,hust*


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oYDBtCN-hk
miese briese rap^^


----------



## dragon1 (16. Mai 2009)

Haggelo schrieb:


> achso , durch die ganzen drehungen haben hip hopper also diese sprachfehler bekommen : eyyy aldä komm mich mal her dann voll krass auf fresse !


das meine ich. die hoeren sich etwas an wasz ihnen gefaellt, kleiden sich wie sie wollen, haben sogar ziemlich coole mooves drauf und dann kommen die metal-kiddies und halten sich fuer cool wenn sie leute beleidigen




ich will mich auch zu keiner der beiden seiten zaehlen.
ich hoere von eminem bis zu metalica ziemlich viel verschiedenes


----------



## Haxxler (16. Mai 2009)

Aber komisch ist es ja schon. Wenn man sich die ganzen alten Rapsachen anhört, z.B. Absolute Beginner, Dynamite Deluxe, 5 Sterne Deluxe, Fettes Brot etc. Die konnten doch auch alle normal reden. Wieso können viele das auf einmal nicht mehr oO


----------



## Zorkal (16. Mai 2009)

Hier mal HipHop mit Niveau für alle die Rap auf Gangstscheiße und Gepose reduzieren. Find es übrigens sinnlos wie sich Metalfans und Hopper immer gegenseitig bashen. Einfach mal die Vorlieben von anderen respektieren.


----------



## Zonalar (16. Mai 2009)

Dieser Beitrag ist nur zur erheiterung gedacht und man sollte ihn nicht wirklich ernst nehmen:


----------



## Eztok von Arygos (16. Mai 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Dieser Beitrag ist nur zur erheiterung gedacht und man sollte ihn nicht wirklich ernst nehmen:



/flame  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (16. Mai 2009)

Also ich find den Style der Hip Hopper besser als den der Metaller.
Die laufen wie Armish ppl rum und müffeln meißt nach Schweiß, Bier und fettigen Haaren.
Bei den Hoppern habe ich angenehmere Erinnerungen.

Die Aussage von wegen "Metaller kriegen im RL die Fresse nicht auf" kann ich nicht untermauern.
Bei Hoppern und Metallern gehe ich immer davon aus, dass das ein paar Milchbubis sind die mit Vorwand böse Musik hören.
So ein bisschen Bushido oder Slayer macht sie dann zum Gee und harten bösen Mann in Schwarz. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also, alles in allem: beide Fraktionen lächerlich.
Doch die Metaller sind am lächerlichsten, weil ihnen definitiv mehr Lebensqualität flöten geht als den Hoppern. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (16. Mai 2009)

David schrieb:


> Die laufen wie Armish ppl rum und müffeln meißt nach Schweiß, Bier und fettigen Haaren.



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat ...
Wo bitte, wohnst Du, wenn bei Dir Metaler so aussehen?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bzw. was für eine lächerliche Weltanschauung hast Du, wenn Du denkst, dass das Metaler sind?

Aber ist auch eigentlich egal. Dein gesamter Post disqualifiziert Dich für diese "Diskussion". 
Wenn Du nicht weißt warum ... tust Du mir wirklich leid.


----------



## David (16. Mai 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Wo bitte, wohnst Du, wenn bei Dir Metaler so aussehen?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Made me laugh lawl


----------



## nuriina (16. Mai 2009)

Bischen offtopic, aber schadet dem Thread eh nicht. ;-)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGeX-SgPsIA

Zum Verständnis, der Typ triggert mit den Drums den Synthie an der dann entsprechend die nächste Note spielt. Könnte doch auch den Metallern gefallen oder? ^^

Auch ziemlich gelungene Live Performance: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNWto4xiCcw

Gibts auch Hiphopper die so technik-affin Musik live produzieren? (Ernsthafte Frage)


----------



## TheGui (16. Mai 2009)

ein Stück Himmel!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9GgNJFz6DA...&playnext=1


----------



## Thoor (16. Mai 2009)

nuriina schrieb:


> Bischen offtopic, aber schadet dem Thread eh nicht. ;-)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zGeX-SgPsIA
> 
> ...


Die 2 Videos find ich einfach nur der Hammer cO


----------



## dalai (16. Mai 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Wenn man keine Ahnung hat ...
> Wo bitte, wohnst Du, wenn bei Dir Metaler so aussehen?
> 
> 
> ...



Also bei mir sehen die HipHopper so aus: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xo74Dn7W_pA
 Btw: Was hören Amish eigentlich für Musik?

Diese Diskussion kann eigentlich gar nicht zu einem Ergebnis führen, die einen finden HipHop bsser, die anderen Metal. Ausserdem hat es etwa gleich viele Metaler wie HipHopper hier im Forum (etwas mehr Metaler vielleicht). Aber das ist eigentlich der erste HipHop vs. Metal Thread, der länger als eine Seite ist, die meisten sind bereits wegen gegenseitigen beleidigungen nach den ersten paar Posts geclosed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. Mai 2009)

Also ich definiere Hip hop als der mist der von den neuen ausgeht : bushido/50cent und den anderen komerz spackos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


rap = eminem/2pac u.s.w 

metal ist so oder so einfach geil ;D <3 dope,soil,soad und co 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich stell mir grad vor das ich wärend ich am cs zocken bin "für immer jung von bushido" anhör xDD jeh right passt in etwa so gut wie wenn arthas der gegner in hello kitty online wär ..

techno find ich ansich auch gut .. kenne nid wirklich viele party's ohne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu dem fight .. denke mal metal gewinnt .. 
techno killt sich selber mit extasy und co
die hip hoper haben sowiso unnütze kleider an ..
und metal kenn ich einfach mehr "richige" männer .. definiert das wie ihr wollt ich mein damit welche die muskeln haben und nid nach dem ersten schlag anfangen zu heulen .. 

aber joa schickt nen paar hopper auf nen schönes punk rock rest ma kuken wie die beim pogen mitmachen xD


----------



## Vanth1 (16. Mai 2009)

Ein spiel für die metaler und hopper,wers besser?
http://fun.drno.de/flash/games/lab.swf


----------



## dalai (16. Mai 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ein spiel für die metaler und hopper,wers besser?
> http://fun.drno.de/flash/games/lab.swf




Zusammenhang? Du kannst hier eigentlich ja fast jedes solches Game posten, du trägst jedesmal gleichermassen sinnvoll zur Diskussion bei. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Immer wenn jemand den Link zu diesem Spiel sendet erschreckt noch jemand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (16. Mai 2009)

> ZITAT(Vanth @ 16.05.2009, 18:33) *
> Ein spiel für die metaler und hopper,wers besser?
> http://fun.drno.de/flash/games/lab.swf



Du Mongo! Ich hab mich echt erschrocken! Das nimm ich dir für immer übel!


----------



## Aeonflu-X (16. Mai 2009)

Ist es das Labyrinth Spiel mit der Fratze am Ende? =D


----------



## Vanth1 (16. Mai 2009)

Aeonflu-X schrieb:


> Ist es das Labyrinth Spiel mit der Fratze am Ende? =D


Ja ist es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^


----------



## Frostnova (16. Mai 2009)

auf die frage hin warum ich kein metal höhre, habe ich vor vielen, vielen jahren das angefertigt. ein bild sagt mehr als tausend worte =)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (16. Mai 2009)

Frostnova schrieb:


> auf die frage hin warum ich kein metal höhre, habe ich vor vielen, vielen jahren das angefertigt. ein bild sagt mehr als tausend worte =)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das Bild macht 0 Sinn, besoffene findest du in jeder Szene....


----------



## FermiParadoxon (16. Mai 2009)

Frostnova schrieb:


> [brabbel]
> [bild]


Höhö, witzig... obwohl... eigentlich nicht so. :/


Als ich den Thread vor einigen Tagen (Oder ist das gar länger her? Mein Zeitgefühl ist so kaputt.)  im EDV-Unterricht gelesen habe, hab ich mir mehr Szenen-Rumgepose darauß erhofft. Da ist ja jeder Bahnhof spannender.


----------



## Anduris (16. Mai 2009)

Hip Hop würde ganz klar gewinnen... hab ich selbst schon mit erlebt.


----------



## Nimmue (17. Mai 2009)

dalai schrieb:


> Btw: Was hören Amish eigentlich für Musik?



Sowas: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B0JJHoXsA8g...feature=related ^^



Vanth schrieb:


> Aeonflu-X schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Ist es das Labyrinth Spiel mit der Fratze am Ende? =D
> ...



Ned alles verraten ^^


----------



## TheGui (17. Mai 2009)

Anduris schrieb:


> Hip Hop würde ganz klar gewinnen... hab ich selbst schon mit erlebt.


Und ich dachte im folgenden Zustand sei es etwas schwer zu erkennen welche Partei am gewinnen ist!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (17. Mai 2009)

Vanth schrieb:


> Ja ist es
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


ich hasse dich.
ich hasse dich.
aber zum glueck wurde mir von dem spiel schon mal erzaehlt, also hab hab ichs gleich wieder abgeschalten vor diesem monster.
ich hasse dich
ich hasse dich
ich hasse dich
ich hasse dich
ich hasse dich
ich hasse dich
ich hasse dich
ich hasse dich
ich hasse dich
ich hasse dich
ich hasse dich
ich hasse dich


----------



## Pymonte (17. Mai 2009)

Wie war das letztes Jahr auf dem Party-San? "Ich fress Metall und scheiße Ketten...ach verdammt, andersrum wärs beleidigend!"


----------



## lokker (18. Mai 2009)

die leute werden sich niemals ändern. Die Großeltern sagten früher Rock ist schlecht, und es hören nur "assoziale" Leute. Die, die damals Rock gehört haben, sagen heute: Hip-Hop/Metal ist schlecht und es hören ebenfals nur "assoziale".


----------



## Gauloises24 (18. Mai 2009)

Ich glaub der Hopper würde gewinnen xD
Bis der Metaler mal seine "Waffe" geschwungen hat wurde ihm schon längst ein 3. Auge verpasst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haxxler (18. Mai 2009)

3XL Klamotten behindern doch extrem bei der Bewegungsfreiheit, wie will so einer denn kämpfen?


----------



## David (18. Mai 2009)

Haxxler schrieb:


> 3XL Klamotten behindern doch extrem bei der Bewegungsfreiheit, wie will so einer denn kämpfen?


Ledertangas nicht?


----------



## Manoroth (19. Mai 2009)

es würden ganz klar die metalheads gewinnen. wiso? weil die hopper gar net erst auftauchen würden wen se net 4 zu 1 in der überzahl sind.


----------



## PewPew_oO (19. Mai 2009)

Man kann keine diskussion über so ein Thema führen wie ihr es versucht. Beide Genres haben zu viele "Untergenres", welche sich stark unterscheiden können.

Ich z. B. höre fast nur Pagan- oder Blackmetal und würde nie (!) Metalcore oder NuMetal hören. Andersrum ist es bei meinen Freunden, welche alle Metalcore hören und mit mir nie an ein Pagankonzert oder gar Festival kommen würden. 

So viel ich weiss ist es beim Hip-Hop genau so. 

Man kann Hip-Hop und Metal nicht in Schubladen stecken! Wenn ihr euch dringend zuflamen müsst, dann zumindest über die Untergenres!


Tschou


----------



## Davatar (19. Mai 2009)

marion9394 schrieb:


> hm also die übergroßen klamotten find ich ja auch nicht schlimm, im gegenteil - aber gut ich bin auch auch mit der skaterwear-welle aufgewachsen, vondem her - obs nun modern ist oder nicht - meine skaterlatschen trag ich immer noch - emericas ftw
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Da unterscheiden sich dann die Geschmäcker recht stark ^^ Ich hab ja auch den einen oder andern Skater und/oder HipHoper gekannt, aber mit Clownshosen die nur dank des Gürtels nicht über die Knie rutschen und Shirts die wie Pyjamas aussehen konnte ich nie was anfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber man soll sich so kleiden, wies einem gefällt. Hauptsache die Leute kleiden sich überhaupt. Mit Nudisten kann ich gar nichts anfangen.




lokker schrieb:


> die leute werden sich niemals ändern. Die Großeltern sagten früher Rock ist schlecht, und es hören nur "assoziale" Leute. Die, die damals Rock gehört haben, sagen heute: Hip-Hop/Metal ist schlecht und es hören ebenfals nur "assoziale".


Da fällt mir grad ne Futurama-Folge ein, in der Fry HipHop hört, Pizza isst und in die Glotze glotzt und Leela meint _"Fry komm mal aus Deinem Loch raus! Du schaust den ganzen Tag nur fern, isst Pizza und hörst *klassische Musik*. Das ist nicht gut für Dich!"_ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (19. Mai 2009)

PewPew_oO schrieb:


> Man kann keine diskussion über so ein Thema führen wie ihr es versucht. Beide Genres haben zu viele "Untergenres", welche sich stark unterscheiden können.
> 
> Ich z. B. höre fast nur Pagan- oder Blackmetal und würde nie (!) Metalcore oder NuMetal hören. Andersrum ist es bei meinen Freunden, welche alle Metalcore hören und mit mir nie an ein Pagankonzert oder gar Festival kommen würden.
> 
> ...


Vorallem wird hier ja Gangstarap (Bushido & Co) geflamt.


----------



## pnn (19. Mai 2009)

> Andersrum ist es bei meinen Freunden, welche alle Metalcore hören und mit mir nie an ein Pagankonzert oder gar Festival kommen würden.


Da läuft doch irgendwas schief. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich finde diese metalhörenden Zeitgenossen viel lustiger die immer nur gegen Hip Hopper wettern, wobei ein garnicht mal so geringer Teil der "Metal bzw. Festivalszene" auch schon aus Kindern besteht. Mir wurde noch nie auf einem Metalfestival etwas geklaut ... seit letztem Jahr. Und kleine Kinder die sich betrunken für die Größten halten rennen da auch bald mehr als Sand am Meer rum ... Letztens wollt mir einer Bier klauen als ich genau daneben saß ...


----------



## PewPew_oO (19. Mai 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> Da läuft doch irgendwas schief.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Oha, ich kenne kein Kind welches an das Ragnarökk oder Paganfest was auch immer hin geht!


----------



## pnn (19. Mai 2009)

Das mit dem Bier klauen als ich daneben saß war dieses Jahr aufm Ragnarök.
Und aufm Paganfest, waren auch ein paar dieser Leute die ich da ungern gesehen hätte ...
Es ist ewiss nicht die Masse, aber eine stetig wachsende Zahl in den letzten Jahren. Das WZ war dahingehend ganz erfrischend ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## David (23. Mai 2009)

Manoroth schrieb:


> es würden ganz klar die metalheads gewinnen. wiso? weil die hopper gar net erst auftauchen würden wen se net 4 zu 1 in der überzahl sind.


Nee, unmöglich, die Mett-ler leben im Keller und gehen nie raus, deswegen sind die auch so blass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Behem (24. Mai 2009)

pnn schrieb:


> Das mit dem Bier klauen als ich daneben saß war dieses Jahr aufm Ragnarök.
> Und aufm Paganfest, waren auch ein paar dieser Leute die ich da ungern gesehen hätte ...
> Es ist ewiss nicht die Masse, aber eine stetig wachsende Zahl in den letzten Jahren. Das WZ war dahingehend ganz erfrischend ...
> 
> ...



Und genau das find ich sogar schlimmer als irgendwelche HipHoper, die ganze Metal Szene wird zur Zeit untergraben von Metalcore. Vor 10 Jahren war es Nu-Metal. Wobei atm ein wahrer DM Sommerregen auf uns nieder prasselt... Vormitory, God Dethroned, Lay Down Rotten, Thy Final Pain, Pestilence, The Cold Existence. Alles spitzen DM wie es sein sollte, hoffentlich sterben auch die letzten Kiddie Metalcorehörer bald aus.

Somit an alle True-Hopper: Auch wir trve-Metalheads haben zu kämpfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (24. Mai 2009)

Behem schrieb:


> Und genau das find ich sogar schlimmer als irgendwelche HipHoper, die ganze Metal Szene wird zur Zeit untergraben von Metalcore. Vor 10 Jahren war es Nu-Metal. Wobei atm ein wahrer DM Sommerregen auf uns nieder prasselt... Vormitory, God Dethroned, Lay Down Rotten, Thy Final Pain, Pestilence, The Cold Existence. Alles spitzen DM wie es sein sollte, hoffentlich sterben auch die letzten Kiddie Metalcorehörer bald aus.
> 
> Somit an alle True-Hopper: Auch wir trve-Metalheads haben zu kämpfen.
> 
> ...



Bist ja ne ganz harte Sau.
Damit du "Evil-Trve"-Metaler auch mal so richtig deine Vorurteile abbekommst:

Wir Metalcore-hörer ziehen uns wenigstens ordentlich an, waschen uns und bekommen ab und zu Sex und brauchen kein Bier um "trve" zu wirken.

PS: Wie ihr Hopper sehen könnt, gibt es auch Streit unter Metal-Anhängern. Dieser geht aber hauptsächlich von den Möchtegern-Trve-Spinnern aus, weil sie es nicht wahr haben wollen, dass sich Metal auch entwickeln kann. Solltet ihr ja kennen.


----------



## droidle (24. Mai 2009)

Ich höre Metal / Rock und bin der Meinung das Metal / Rock einfach nur gewinnen würde
- Jahre lange erfahrung
- Harte Musik
- Lassen sich nicht so schnell fertig machen
- 1 on 1 Unbesiegbar
- In mengen lebens gefährlich

Hip Hop
- Wenig Jahre erfahrung
- Weichei Musik und blöde Reimerei
- Nach einem Kampf sind sie schnell weg und machen nichts mehr
- Nur im Rudel stark
- 1 on 1 verlieren sie sofort da der Metal hörer aggresiv aussieht und wenn es soweit ist keinen schmerz mehr kennt
- In mengen etwas bedrohlich wenn der Metal hörer allein ist und nicht zufällig eine Axt in der nähe liegt

Edit: Du kannst nen Metal hörer anschiessen oder verprügeln aber wenn der mal in Rage geht bist du als Hip Hopper tot den wir alle wissen es - Hip Hopper allein können nichts zu 2 sind sie immer noch nicht tark und wenn es mehr als 3 sind trauen sie sich etwas zu sagen


----------



## dalai (24. Mai 2009)

droidle schrieb:


> Ich höre Metal / Rock und bin der Meinung das Metal / Rock einfach nur gewinnen würde
> - Jahre lange erfahrung
> - Harte Musik
> - Lassen sich nicht so schnell fertig machen
> ...



Nur Mal als Info: 
-Metal ist nur einige Jahre älter als Hip Hop
-Hip Hop hat seine Wurzeln in ursprünglich afrikanischer Musik
-Wieso blöde Reimerei? 1. Muss sich der Text im Hip hop nicht reimen 2.Was ist scheisse an Reimerei?
-Gibt es eh nie ein HipHop vs. Metal Kampf, die kämpfen lieber untereinander und haben eh keine Lust auf die andere Musikrichtung, da beide sowieso die andere Musikrichtung scheisse finden und sie ihnen egal ist
-Wie Klischeehaft. Wenn Metaler echt immer Äxte haben und die Hopper Schusswaffen ist der Metaler aufgrund der grösseren Reichweite der gegnerischen Waffen tot bevor er überhaupt den HipHopper berührt. Ausserdem dient das Bling-Bling des Hoppers als Kettenhemd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tonygt (24. Mai 2009)

schönes sprichwort früher nannte man es stottern heute nennt man es hip hop

an sich habe ich kein problem mit leuten die andere musik hören und sich deswegen vieleicht anders kleiden mein problem sind die leute die so unwahrscheinlich assozial sind und sich für den größten gangster halten und ja so cool sind(meist leider die hip hopper) zumindest ist das bei mir in der stadt so.


----------



## Mefisthor (24. Mai 2009)

tonygt schrieb:


> schönes sprichwort früher nannte man es stottern heute nennt man es hip hop
> 
> an sich habe ich kein problem mit leuten die andere musik hören und sich deswegen vieleicht anders kleiden mein problem sind die leute die so unwahrscheinlich assozial sind und sich für den größten gangster halten und ja so cool sind(meist leider die hip hopper) zumindest ist das bei mir in der stadt so.


Damals war es Parkinson heute ist es HipHop, das isn tiefschlag :O

Ich hab auch nix gegen Hopper allgemein (2 meiner besten Kumpels sind Hopper)
Nur wenn ich so assoziale Leute an mir vorbeigehn, Das Cappi so groß wie der Kopf, Musik laut vom Handy aufgedreht das JEDER in der Umgebung von 20 Metern das mithören muss, und einen schon so ansehen als hättest du nur durch dein dasein seine Mutter, nein seine Ganze Famile beldeidigt. Bei so Typen könnt ich ausrasten.

Und ich hab NOCH NIE einen gesehen der Metal hört und sich das auf dem Handy laut anhört und einen schon assozial anschaut ... Solche Leute würd ich auch hassen

lg


----------



## Zonalar (24. Mai 2009)

Ich gräme mich für meine Sippe... gibt es wirklich soviele Vorurteile über Hiphopper?

Ich persönlich höre gerne Hip-Hop, besonders gerne Raps. Aber auch Rammstein und Koorpiklani (schreibt man das so?) bin ich nicht abgeneigt.
Ich mag diese aggressive Musik von metal, gleichzeitig aber auch episches Säuseln mehrerer Geigen vor einer grossen Schlacht.
Trotzdem liebe ich die geschickten Reimereinen der Rapper und die Sprüche, die sie verwenden. Manchmal bereichern sie meinen Wortschatz^^
Aber nicht sowas wie Bushido und Sido. Die sind nur die unrühmlichen Podest-Statuen, die das geld einheimsen durch dass, was die Menschen hören wollen (also Fantasien von Rache und Egoismus und Schwachsinn...). 

Ps: Wenn ich mich kleide, schau ich in den Schrank und greife wild hinein, bis ich von jedem Kleidungsstück eins hab (naja, von Socken zwei Stück...). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Und nein, dort hängen keine Schlabberhosen und übergrosse Golduhren.


----------



## tonygt (24. Mai 2009)

Mefisthor schrieb:


> Und ich hab NOCH NIE einen gesehen der Metal hört und sich das auf dem Handy laut anhört und einen schon assozial anschaut ... Solche Leute würd ich auch hassen


nein wenn man metal aufm handy hört hätte man sofort eine so schlechte quali das man es wieder ausmacht so geht es mir bei hip hop fählt das weniger auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

